# Okay...tank mate question.



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

I have two gold rams in a tank I planned on raising fry in...instead they are in a beta tank and are now big enough I feel to move into a bigger tank! Would they be okay with the rams? Theyre are bigger than the ram mouths so I dont think they'd be eaten especially since they're pretty peaceful anyways. The peacock fry arent big enough to bully them either. I just need some more Input before I decide for sure. *** weighed out the pros and cons myself I am just so indecisive.  Ill set up a new tank if necessary. :fish: I feel like I post too much after finding this forum


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Peacock fry grow fast. What are you planning on doing in 6 months or a year? Also, rams prefer softer water, peacocks do best in harder. For both reasons this doesn't seem like a good combination.


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

I have a main tank of peacock cichlid, frontosa and jewel. Once big enough they'll go into that tank. I have 3 juvenile in there now so I know how they grow  they are happy and healthy along side my full grow cichlids. So thats what i plan on doing in 6 months year? Not sure what you meant. Lol my frontosa was in the tank that the rams are currently in. Once I moved the frontosa i got the rams. I know the water hardness and such for peacock and rams, the fry tank is filled with the main tank water (rams are in the fry tank) and are very lovely and perky despite hardness. Just wanted a second, third or fourth opinion. :dancing: thanks :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not mix peacocks and rams at any age.


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Been a while since I've posted anything here!! Hope everyone is enjoying the holidays!
So we've finally upgraded our 36gal peacock tank to a 75gal. It has 7 peacock, 1 jewel, 1 bloodparrot, 1 frontosa and 1 pleco that have all been going strong for some time now and were all previously together in the 36. They are LOVING it. We are trying to decide what different fish we could add to this to give it a bit more vibrancy without effecting them too much. *** seen a few tanks with African and peacock together but am also looking for any more ideas that would be a beautiful addition. I'm not sure if I could add my bristle nose into the tank because I already have a much bigger (not sure what king) one and algae doesnt grow very fast as it is :-? *** been looking at catfish but my cichlids (primarily my lovely spawn happy ob that's territorial) would eat them if they are of decent size. And if I have to get one big enough im afraid my smaller cichlids would end up in their belly  
Any additional ideas are appreciated!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it is working with the blood parrot and the frontosa in the tank I would not add anything since that combination is risky. If you wanted to remove those two, you could add 1m:6f of yellow labs or Labidochromis caruleus and 1m:6f of Pseudotropheus acei.


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Blood parrot has been with them for roughly two years and frontosa going on one, since adding them *** added two of the surviving spawn of my ob and my little fish in the tank and they've all done well, frontosa has his spot and even in the middle of chaos all leave him alone, except the dominating pleco; he will go for anyone, a bit touchy. Lol blood parrot wants attention from the ob as she succesfully lays eggs often but clearly he wants no part of her LOL. If anyone else has any ideas id still appreciate it, I am considering Cyrtocara moorii as I've had them successfully with my original handful of peacock but I want to stray away from blue because the ob goes for them a bit harder than all others lol. I love my fish and at least I know them well enough to stray away from certain triggers they have!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Both frontosa and moori get too big for a 75G.

It is going well because you have a balance, even though the mix is something that would be expected to be a problem. Adding fish can disrupt things that were going well before.


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Well, I will try a few and worst comes to worst the new will have their own tank if for some reason they dont work in the 75, I have someone who will buy the frontosa when he becomes too big but we are also willing and able to get a bigger tank(s) for any fish we decide to raise, they become our babies so its not likely we will rehome due to size. Lol we really want to get a solely frontosa tank :thumb: but our next venture will be upgrading my flowers tank and her 29 will turn into our generic community planted tank :dancing: cant wait for that! I miss my gourami!!!! Super interested in green terror too, havent heard much of them. My jack dempsey is my oldest and he has no back fin, adopted him from petsmart bc they wouldnt allow us to buy him because of his deformity and i said i wasnt leaving without him LOL. Had him 4.5 years. Lol


----------



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Ended up choosing a lacefin catfish <3 Meet Squid. Lol


----------

